# Luftpumpe und Flickzeug



## Junior97 (5. April 2010)

Hi

Ich fahre Xc und suche jetzt Flickzeug und eine Luftpumpe

Sollte man ganz normales Flickzeug nehmen oder gibt es dar irgendwas speziell zum schnellen Flicken welches aber auch gut Funktioniert

Und welche Luftpumpe sollte man nehmen

Junior 97


----------



## ADO (5. April 2010)

Hi Junior 

flickzeug nehme ich das hier :

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k623/a6509/gp-2-selbstklebende-flicken.html

bei Pumpen gibt es viel auswahl die hab ich immer dabei 

http://www.discounto.de/Angebot/BIKEMATE-Mini-Pumpe-16353/

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k609/mini-pumpen.html ( viel auswahl )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (5. April 2010)

Das Flickzeug von Parktool kann ich auch empfehlen, funktioniert super, wiegt praktisch nichts und ist schnell anwendbar. Als Pumpe habe ich immer die Topeak Pocket Rocket dabei, bin damit aber nicht wirklich zufrieden, dauert ewig, damit was zu pumpen, wendet man ein bisschen mehr Kraft auf, löst sich entweder das Ventil oder die Pumpe lockert sich am geschraubten Übergang von Kolben und Pumenkörper, ist halt ein Billigteil.


----------



## Groudon (5. April 2010)

Ich habe mir zu Ostern die SKS AirGun schenken lassen...

Bin sehr gespannt wie die sich dann im ersten Notfall schlÃ¤gt. 1 Patrone kastet zwar gut 10â¬ aber was solls - wenn man damit 2-5min sparen kann, was manche (oder ich) sonst pumpen.


----------



## EvilEvo (5. April 2010)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k606/a394/airgun-pro-patronen-2-stck.html 2 StÃ¼ck 6,49â¬, wÃ¼sste nicht, dass es da noch was anderes gibt.
Mit der Airgun wÃ¼rd ich beim ersten Test min. 2 Patronen mitnehmen, unter UmstÃ¤nden klappts beim 1. Mal nicht, ist nicht so kompliziert, aber beim ersten Mal gehts halt auch mal schief, ansonsten sind Airguns eine gute Sache, mir nur einfach zu teuer.


----------



## Spectar (5. April 2010)

Moin
Ich würde einfach einen Ersatzschlauch mitnehmen ist am sichersten und geht am schnellsten. Mir ist nämlich neulich das Ventil kaputt gegangen beim bergabfahren und da hilft dir das Flickzeug nichts. Bei Pumpen musste ma schauen gibt viele preisgünstige Modelle die dem Preis entsprechend Pumpen. Die Master Blaster von Topeak ist meine erste Wahl!!


----------



## Nordpol (5. April 2010)

...denke ich auch, Ersatzschlauch ist am besten und geht am schnellsten, flicken kannst du dann zu hause in aller Ruhe.


----------



## Groudon (5. April 2010)

Ich nutze sie ja nur für den Wettkampf. Wenn ich sowieso auf Tubeless umsteigen werde, hoffe ich, dass sich dann die totalausfälle in Grenzen halten.

Auf ner Tour haben wir ne normale Pumpe. Da haste ja auch Zeit.


----------



## Junior97 (5. April 2010)

Hi

Ich werde ab sofort immer Ersatzschlauch und pumpe mit nehmen


Junior 97


----------



## daniel77 (5. April 2010)

Jo, Ersatzschlauch und Pumpe. Wuerde auch zu Toppeak raten. Wirklich schlechte Erfahrung hab ich mit sks gemacht, immer wenn man das Ding brauchte ging's kaputt oder der Pumpenkopf hat das Ventil abgerissen. Wuerde noch ein paar Lagen Gaffa Tape um die Pumpe wickeln und noch ein Kettenschloss und ein Micro Tool ( zB toppeak mini6) mitnehmen und das Notfall Package ist perfekt


----------



## ADO (5. April 2010)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich werde ab sofort immer Ersatzschlauch und pumpe mit nehmen
> 
> ...



Eine weise Entscheidung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (5. April 2010)

Kann man eigentlich bei Flickzeug bei dem Vulkanisierungspaste dabei ist die eigentlich auch weglassen oder funktioniert das dann nicht?


----------



## mete (6. April 2010)

tobone schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich bei Flickzeug bei dem Vulkanisierungspaste dabei ist die eigentlich auch weglassen oder funktioniert das dann nicht?



Wie willst Du den Flicken dann befestigen? Spucke?


----------



## drexsack (6. April 2010)

Dann wohl nur mit den selbstklebenden Flicken, ich weiss allerdings nicht, wie gut die wirklich sind. Ich hab einen Ersatzschlauch und eine SKS Supershort [gerade bestellt] in der Satteltasche, mal sehen ob die halbwegs was taugt. Unterwegs flicken hätte ich wirklich keine Lust, das nervt mich ja schon zu Hause tierisch


----------



## EvilEvo (6. April 2010)

Glaub mir,  mit den Flicken von ParkTool (GP2) ist das überhaupt kein Problem, draufpappen, kurz drücken (paar Sekunden), aufpumpen, hält bombenfest, ich habe mal die Probe aufs Exempel gemacht und einen damit geflickten Schlauch soweit aufgepumpt, dass er etwa so dick wie mein Oberschenkel war also gut 50cm im Umfang, der Flicken hat gehalten. An Druck gehen auch am Rennrad 7,5Bar auf jeden Fall klar, mehr fahre ich nicht.


----------



## Groudon (6. April 2010)

Nochmal wegen der AirGun. ^^ So richtig zur Funktion bekommt man ja nix gesagt in der Anleitung.

Kann ich denn den Druck der Kartusche iwie regeln? Oben steht ja Close und wenn ich dann den Deckel oben leicht aufschraube kann sozusagen mehr CO2 in den Reifen strömen?

SKS sollte auf jeden bessere Anleitungen schreiben. xD


----------



## EvilEvo (6. April 2010)

Ich habe gerade die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das beste Flickzeug nichts hilft, wenn sich die Lauffläche des 7000km altern Furious Fred am Hinterrad auf dem Trail verteilt. Zum Glück war ein Mülleimer in der Nähe wo ich ein paar Pappstreifen gefunden habe, die ich zwischen Gewebe und Schlauch stopfen konnte, hat die 9km bis nach Hause gehalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drexsack (6. April 2010)

Der hat doch sowieso schon so ein minimal Profil, dem hätte ich nicht mal 1000 km zugetraut^^

@EvilEvo

Ahh ok, werde ich mal testen, danke


----------



## rhoen-biker (6. April 2010)

7000 km Furious Fred  ??


----------



## EvilEvo (6. April 2010)

Ich hab einen schonenden Fahrstiel, nja kaputt war der Reifen schon seit über 1000km, die Karkasse war porös und an vielen Ecken angerissen, aber hat halt noch gehalten, habe einen neuen liegen und wollte den nicht auspacken. Darum hab ich das olle Ding nochmal druafgemacht, war ein Fehler.


----------



## rhoen-biker (6. April 2010)

mh ich habe auch noch 2 im keller rumfliegen, aber traue mich nicht so richtig sie mal bei einem wettkampf drauf zuhauen...


----------



## chris29 (6. April 2010)

ich habe auch noch 2 FF, ca. 400 Km gelaufen und 6x musste ich flicken....wer Sie haben will, 10â¬


----------



## Boris2401 (7. April 2010)

Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen diese Pumpe:

http://www.lezyne.com/products/hand-pumps/alloy-drive.html

Hatte vorher einige billig Discounter-Pumpen und eine Kartuschen-Pumpe-Kombination von Rose. Und alles war schrott.

Die neue ist aber echt klasse! Pumpleistung ist top! Also man bekommt seinen Reifen gut auf 2,5 bar aufgepumpt, ohne das Gefühl zu haben, sich "tot" zu pumpen! 
Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## mete (7. April 2010)

chris29 schrieb:


> ich habe auch noch 2 FF, ca. 400 Km gelaufen und 6x musste ich flicken....wer Sie haben will, 10



2,0 oder 2,25? Bei 2,25 melde ich mal Interesse an .


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. April 2010)

Für einen Überblick zur Hilfe bei der Entscheidungsfindung:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...itools-und-12-luftpumpen-im-test.213741.2.htm


----------



## Junior97 (7. April 2010)

Hi

Die Pumpe von Boris2401 sieht ganz gut aus wie groß ist die denn und kann man die gut befestigen

Junior 97


----------



## Junior97 (7. April 2010)

Hi

@Boris:

Wo bekommt man diese Pumpe in Deutschland? Hast du sie im Laden oder im Internet gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boris2401 (7. April 2010)

Habe sie bei Amazon bestellt. Aber mein Bikeshop hatte sie auch, wie ich im nachhinein gesehen habe.

Habe die "Medium"! Die ist 22cm lang. Gibt noch ne Small-Version davon.
Ist ne Halterung für den Rahmen dabei! Wird dann unter den Flaschenhalter geschraubt. Sehr Stabil das ganze! Wird reingeklickt und zusätzlich mit nem Klettband gesichert!


----------



## Junior97 (8. April 2010)

​Hi

Ich war noch mal im Radgeschäft und die hatten so ein komisches Pannensrpray. Angeblich einfach nur Reinsprühen, Aufpumpen, Weiterfahren, funktioniert das denn echt so gut?

Junior 97



​


----------



## Boris2401 (8. April 2010)

Dann kannst du ja gleich Tubless fahren!
Das funktioniert! Aber ne Pumpe würd ich trotzdem mitnehmen!


----------



## Unattached (9. April 2010)

Ich habe seit letzer woche eine Barbieri Nana. sehr klein, wiegt quasi nix und guter Preis.
14cm lang und gewicht rund 30g.

Falls für dich interessant, der billigste Preis, wo ich sie gefunden habe: 
http://www.gute-teile.de/


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. April 2010)

Hast Du damit schon mal einen MTB Reifen aufgepumpt? Wie lange braucht man da?


----------



## mohrstefan (10. April 2010)

Das mit der dauer der Aufpumperei
neulich ist es pessiert----Plattfuß !!!
kein problem,neuer Schlauch rein und aufpumpen soo 15min und mehr als 1 Bar (nerv)
ging nicht rein,also ab zur Tanke.
Wie ich so hier rauslese ist die Toppeak erste wahl? 
Die Dämpferpumpe ist Top!
Oder Lezyne??


----------



## ]:-> (10. April 2010)

Hallo,
ich suche immernoch eine kombinierte Pumpe mit Kartusche und normaler Pumpe in einem die mgl. klein ist. 
Gibts da irgendwas neues, das Teil von Topeak mit gut 20cm war mir einfach zu lang.
Auf langen Marathons ist mir nur eine Kartuschenpumpe einfach zu riskant. Zu oft ist mir bei der Airgun schon zu viel nebenraus gegangen. Mal war das Ventil vereist weil es vorher feucht war, mal weil ich den Kopf nicht fest genug gehalten habe. Und was machen wenn dann wirklich noch der 2. Platten kommt - heimschieben?


edit: für XC-Kurse nehme ich einfach so eine fertig Dose mit Reifendichtmittel und Luft in einem mit, mehr nicht.
grüße

p.s. als normale, leichte und funktionierende Pumpe bin ich mit der hier nach wie vor sehr zufrieden: http://www.crankbrothers.com/powerpump.php mit dem Umschalter auf Hochdruck bekommt man auch ohne großen Kraftaufwand etwas mehr Druck in den Reifen. Bei unserem Alpencross hat sie sich bei zahlreichen Pannen sehr gute Dienste geleistet und auch 2.25er werden in halbwegs erträglicher Zeit voll.
Sie ist mein Begleiter im Training zusammen mit nem Ersatzschlauch.


----------



## Boris2401 (10. April 2010)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Das mit der dauer der Aufpumperei
> neulich ist es pessiert----Plattfuß !!!
> kein problem,neuer Schlauch rein und aufpumpen soo 15min und mehr als 1 Bar (nerv)
> ging nicht rein,also ab zur Tanke.
> ...



Also mir der Lezyne brauchst du max. 2min für 2,5 bar! Selbst getestet! 
Und wegen der Größe... ich habe die Medium. Die ist halt 22cm lang. Aber ist ja n Rahmenhalter dabei. Von dem her sollt das ja egal sein oder? 
Gibt ja auch ne Small Version. Die ist kürzer!

Könnt sie ja bei Amazon bestellen. Wenn sie euch nicht zusagt wieder zurück damit. Ist bei denen ja kein Problem! Hab sie auch extra bei Amazon bestellt, weil ich sie mal testen wollte wie lang man für einen Reifen braucht.


----------



## mohrstefan (10. April 2010)

Habe den HIBIKE in der Nachbarschaft
von daher kein problem,fahre schon den Flaschenhalter Lezyn 100%CNC
100%Verarbeitung
war mir nur nicht sicher ob das Teil(Pumpe) sein EURO wert ist
Gut Montag isse am Flaschenhalter
Danke Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boris2401 (17. April 2010)

Und? Hast du die Pumpe gekauft?


----------



## Deleted 140574 (17. April 2010)

Kann auch die Topeak Pocket Rocket empfehlen! Schön klein, leicht und totgepumpt hab ich mich noch nicht, nichtmal bei meinen 2,4er Reifen! Wenn man sehr schnell pumpt wirds halt a bisserl heiß, aber sonst einfach nur geiles Teil!


----------



## mohrstefan (17. April 2010)

Boris2401 schrieb:


> Und? Hast du die Pumpe gekauft?


 Noch nicht , ist nicht so einfach 
eine lange oder ne kurze , rot oder


----------



## Boris2401 (18. April 2010)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Noch nicht , ist nicht so einfach
> eine lange oder ne kurze , rot oder




Oh man!
Also ich habe die Medium.
In Rot weil an meinem Bike auch rot vorhanden ist. Leider ist es ein anderes rot. Sieht also sch***e aus! 
Nimm die schwarze! Die passt überall dazu!


----------



## powderJO (23. April 2010)

ich habe alle mÃ¶glichen pumpen zu hause mittlerweile (unter anderem auch die airgun und die nana) - alles in allem sicher 10 verschiedene pumpen. fazit: alles nur bedingt tauglich.

zufÃ¤llig bin ich dann aber Ã¼ber die airchuck (genuine innovations) gestolpert â die lÃ¶sung aller probleme. klein, leicht, easy zu handhaben. ich musste sie mir noch Ã¼ber umwege in der schweiz besorgen - jetzt gibt es sie aber auch in deutschland. ein bild davon gibts im blog. 

ps: die haben neuerdings auch eine pumpen-kartuschen-kombi im programm. und nein, ich werde nicht bezahlt von denen.


----------



## mohrstefan (23. April 2010)

Die Puhumpe , sollte schon eine, NORMALO,sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jillmec (1. Mai 2010)

hab auch die airchuck. kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Blubberkarl (2. Mai 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k606/a394/airgun-pro-patronen-2-stck.html 2 Stück 6,49, wüsste nicht, dass es da noch was anderes gibt.
> Mit der Airgun würd ich beim ersten Test min. 2 Patronen mitnehmen, unter Umständen klappts beim 1. Mal nicht, ist nicht so kompliziert, aber beim ersten Mal gehts halt auch mal schief, ansonsten sind Airguns eine gute Sache, mir nur einfach zu teuer.




pro reifenfüllung ca 1,5 Patronen werden benötigt bei 2,4er Bereifung - habe die schon seit mehr als einem Jahr und bin mit der recht zufrieden


----------



## powderJO (3. Mai 2010)

Blubberkarl schrieb:


> pro reifenfüllung ca 1,5 Patronen werden benötigt bei 2,4er Bereifung - habe die schon seit mehr als einem Jahr und bin mit der recht zufrieden



glaub mir - kein vergleich zur airchuck. 

außerdem: die patronen gibt es beim großen i-auktionshaus in größeren verpackungseinheiten deutlich günstiger. sowohl für co2-pumpen mit gewinde, als auch für die ohne.


----------



## o.p.mickey (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe neulich in England CO2-Kartuschen günstig erwerben können. Da ich aber bei weitem nicht alle benötige biete ich hier welche zum Verkauf an.

Es handelt sich um 16 g CO2-Patronen mit Gewinde. Diese sind also unter anderem kompatibel zu der SKS Airgun, Topeak CO2-Bra und den Genuine Innovations Pumpen (Air Chuck Elite, Microflate Nano, etc.).

Preise und Versand:

Stückzahl__Stückpreis____Versand (Deutschland)_____Versand (EU)

1-7________EUR 1,15____EUR 1,75 (Warensendung)___EUR 3,50 (Brief)
8-15_______EUR 1,00____EUR 2,30 (Maxibrief)________EUR 6,10 (Brief)
16-29______EUR 0,90____EUR 4,- (DHL-Päckchen)_____EUR 8,70 (DHL-Päckchen)
ab 30______EUR 0,85____EUR 4,10 (Hermes)_________EUR 16,10 (DHL-Paket)


Bei Interesse einfach eine Privatnachricht mit der gewünschten Anzahl an Kartuschen und der Versandadresse an mich schicken.


----------



## o.p.mickey (30. Juli 2010)

Preisupdate:

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe neulich in England CO2-Kartuschen günstig erwerben können. Da ich aber bei weitem nicht alle benötige biete ich hier welche zum Verkauf an.

Es handelt sich um 16 g CO2-Patronen mit Gewinde. Diese sind also unter anderem kompatibel zu der SKS Airgun, Topeak CO2-Bra und den Genuine Innovations Pumpen (Air Chuck Elite, Microflate Nano, etc.).

Preise und Versand:

Stückzahl__Stückpreis____Versand (Deutschland)_____Versand (EU)

1-7________EUR 1,10____EUR 1,75 (Warensendung)___EUR 3,50 (Brief)
8-15_______EUR 0,95____EUR 2,30 (Maxibrief)________EUR 6,10 (Brief)
16-29______EUR 0,85____EUR 4,- (DHL-Päckchen)_____EUR 8,70 (DHL-Päckchen)
ab 30______EUR 0,80____EUR 4,10 (Hermes)_________EUR 16,10 (DHL-Paket)


Bei Interesse einfach eine Privatnachricht mit der gewünschten Anzahl an Kartuschen und der Versandadresse an mich schicken.


----------



## EvilEvo (1. August 2010)

@ o.p.mickey: Hast da ja ein gutes Angebot, ich würd´s aber im Bikemarkt versuchen, das hier lesen viel zu wenig.


----------



## Junior97 (24. August 2018)

]:-> schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche immernoch eine kombinierte Pumpe mit Kartusche und normaler Pumpe in einem die mgl. klein ist.
> Gibts da irgendwas neues, das Teil von Topeak mit gut 20cm war mir einfach zu lang.
> Auf langen Marathons ist mir nur eine Kartuschenpumpe einfach zu riskant. Zu oft ist mir bei der Airgun schon zu viel nebenraus gegangen. Mal war das Ventil vereist weil es vorher feucht war, mal weil ich den Kopf nicht fest genug gehalten habe. Und was machen wenn dann wirklich noch der 2. Platten kommt - heimschieben?
> ...




Ich kram das Thema an der Stelle mal raus, mittlerweile bin ich auch Tubeless unterwegs. 
Tubelessflicken sind auch immer dabei, jetzt gibt es nur das Problem Pumpe. 
Ich suche also eine Pumpe an die ich eine Kartusche anschließen kann um den Reifen aufzupumpen aber auch normal mit Pumpen kann. 
Gibt es da mittlerweile gescheite Sachen auf dem Markt ?


----------



## luigiskalar (29. August 2018)

Servus, 

Also ist zwar keine Kombipumpe, aber ich kann die Leyze Kartuschenpumpe wärmstens empfehlen!

Hätte noch nie eine bessere Pumpe.
Du schraubst den Ventilkopf auf das Ventil und kannst gezielt über das Ventil Luft reinlassen. Leyze hat dazu auch ein Video.



https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=12752;menu=1000,5,71;mid[196]=1;pgc[25][109]=1;page=2


----------



## ccpirat (29. August 2018)

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=63775;menu=1000,5,71

Beide Varianten schon probiert.
Funktioniert ganz gut.


----------

